# Oldie but Newbie to this section wanting to say HI and need some advice plz :)



## tag4e (Jan 31, 2006)

Hi,
Im Tracey and my partner is Leanna. We are both 33 years old and have been together 2 years but have known eachother since we were at nursery together!!    

We are hoping to have tx to enable me to carry my DP egg    We are considering egg share to help bring the costs down. We already have a sperm donor. Does anyone have any advice or info that you think may help?!?! how much does this kind of tx cost?? also does anyone live in the WGC/Herts area? 
Look forward to getting to know you all 
T xx


----------



## Butterfly_wings (Jul 9, 2011)

There are a lovely couple on here with a little boy, who live in WGC, search Pinktink and you will find them xx


----------



## SANFRAN06 (Apr 27, 2008)

we live in hoddesdon!! we all meet up so will let you know! pink tink can put you on our ******** page, i think. Welcome to this crazy world!!


----------

